# hoje é domingo, ... cachimbo



## machadinho

Não vale consultar o Google. De memória, a musiquinha é:

Hoje é domingo,
Pé de cachimbo

ou:

Hoje é domingo,
Pede cachimbo

?


----------



## englishmania

Acho que não conheço a música.


----------



## machadinho

É uma parlenda.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu nunca lembro.


----------



## guihenning

Pede cachimbo, não?!


----------



## pfaa09

Não conheço a música, mas pela lógica deve ser 'pede cachimbo'.
O facto de ser domingo, dia especial, pede roupa janota, pede um almoço especial, pede cachimbo...
Existe esse tal de pé de cachimbo? O que será?


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Pede cachimbo, não?!





pfaa09 said:


> Não conheço a música, mas pela lógica deve ser 'pede cachimbo'.
> O facto de ser domingo, dia especial, pede roupa janota, pede um almoço especial, pede cachimbo...
> Existe esse tal de pé de cachimbo? O que será?


Sempre entendi 'pé de cachimbo'.  Não faço ideia do que seja. Mas agora pretendem que é 'pede'. Estou abalada.


----------



## Ari RT

Desde criança, sempre entendi como pfaa, domingo pede cachimbo. Cachimbo de barro bate no jarro, jarro de ouro bate no touro, touro é valente, bate na gente, gente é fraca, cai no buraco, buraco é fundo... acabou-se o mundo.
Tampouco faço a mais pálida ideia do que se queira veicular com isso, se é que há alguma intenção além da memorização de uma rima de conhecimento comum a um determinado grupo, a ser usada como senha de pertencimento.
As meninas minhas contemporâneas na escola tinham as "adoletas", canções com movimentos de mão e palmas sincronizadas que para mim sempre soaram criptográficas. Soavam como "fique longe, outsider".
Muito do folclore ibérico veio com as invasões romanas, já com bastante desgaste pelo uso e pelas distâncias geográfica e temporal. Até hoje há festas espanholas com práticas e estéticas que remetem a martinálias e cereálias, ainda que nenhum dos participantes se dê conta disso. O rito perdeu contato com o mito. Dessa fonte já desgastada e de-significada é que nos veio ao Brasil parte dessas rimas. Assunto para a arqueolinguística, e olhe lá.


----------



## Guigo

Seria isso também uma parlenda?

"Estava a velha no seu lugar, veio a mosca lhe incomodar.
A mosca na velha e a velha a fiar.
Estava a mosca no seu lugar, veio a aranha lhe fazer mal.
A aranha na mosca, a mosca na velha e a velha a fiar.
Estava a aranha no seu lugar, veio o rato lhe fazer mal.
O rato na aranha, a aranha na mosca, a mosca na velha e a velha a fiar.
Estava o rato no seu lugar, veio o gato lhe fazer mal.
O gato no rato, o rato na aranha, a aranha na mosca, a mosca na velha e a velha a fiar.
(versos _ad aeternum_)...."

Palavra Cantada - A Velha A Fiar


----------



## machadinho

É... parece que perdi a aposta.  Fica na conta dos tais _mondegreens_, então. Mas uma perna fina e um pé maiorzinho parecem um cachimbo, vai? Saci Pererê... Uma topada num jarro não é a coisa mais improvável do mundo. E só para constar:


			
				Houaiss said:
			
		

> *cachimbo* ...15 _infrm. e cr._ pé ('parte do corpo humano')


----------



## Ari RT

Ouvi esta hoje, fresquinha, e me lembrei do fio. 
Quem pariu Mateus, balance. Significa que quem teve a iniciativa de propor alguma ação, ou quem criou algum problema, deve ter também a iniciativa de resolver as providências advindas.
Nesse formato eu já conhecia desde sempre, embora deva admitir consternado que nunca me preocupei em saber por que raios Mateus e não Pedro, João, Ari. Fosse um nome mais frequente na língua Portuguesa, substituiria por Fulano e seguiria a vida, mas Mateus parece um nome posto a propósito.  Tal criatura problemática a ponto de ser transformado em paradigma teria merecido ao menos a curiosidade. Será talvez irmão do Joãzinho das piadas?
Pois hoje ouvi "quem pariu, MANTENHA e balance".
Faz um bocado mais de sentido, não?


----------



## Vanda

Não acredito!! Estão acabando com minhas crenças infantis.


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> Não acredito!! Estão acabando com minhas crenças infantis.


Desculpe, mas aqui vai mais uma... o Pai Natal / Papai Noel não existe, pois é. Soube disto ontem 

Brincadeiras de lado, ou não, é com cada um
Se "pé de cachimbo" é realmente um substantivo, então não é preciso qualquer verbo depois de domingo.
Domingo, (logo) fato e gravata; cara alegre; missa matinal, etc...


----------



## olivinha

machadinho said:


> Sempre entendi 'pé de cachimbo'.  Não faço ideia do que seja. Mas agora pretendem que é 'pede'. Estou abalada.


Eu também estou chocada. Eu sempre entendi e imaginei um pé de cachimbo.
Fiz a mesma pegunta a varias pessoas e todas responderam pé de cachimbo.
Pede cachimbo não tem menor graça.


----------



## Ari RT

Hoje a noite é bela
Juntos eu e ela
Vamos à capela
Felizes a cantar...

Vamos cantar em uma igrejinha pequenina ou vamos cantar sem acompanhamento de instrumentos?


----------



## Ari RT

Batatinha quando nasce...
1) se esparrama pelo chão ou
2) espalha as ramas pelo chão?
A batata é uma raiz, não faz sentido que se esparrame. Já o pé de batata é espalhado...


----------



## machadinho

olivinha said:


> Eu também estou chocada. Em sempre entendi e imaginei um pé de cachimbo.
> Fiz a mesma pegunta a varias pessoas e todas responderam pé de cachimbo.
> Pede cachimbo não tem menor graça.


É isso aí, olivinha!


Ari RT said:


> Batatinha quando nasce...
> 1) se esparrama pelo chão ou
> 2) espalha as ramas pelo chão?
> A batata é uma raiz, não faz sentido que se esparrame. Já o pé de batata é espalhado...


se esparrama pelo chão, digo eu.


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, depois que descobri essa verdade, perdeu a graça. Igual a "quem tem boca vaia Roma", "Espalha a rama pelo chão", "esculpido e entalhado".. Adeus mundo colorido.


----------



## machadinho

O quê?  Não é 'vai a Roma'? Mas, mas... gente, quer dizer que quase todo mundo não só ouve quanto _usa_ isso errado?


----------



## Ari RT

Deixe por ressignificado, ou dessignificado, se essa palavra existir. "Todos vaiam Roma" é um significado que já não nos interessa. O significante ficou vago, à disposição de um novo significado. Por outro lado, "todos podem perguntar o caminho" ou "sempre se pode perguntar o caminho" tem aplicação prática. Use logo, porque o gps no telefone móvel vai mudar isso para "quem tem plano [de dados] vai a Roma". E quando a popularização da banda larga por satélite tornar o plano de dados coisa do passado, então se entenderá "plano" como planejamento. Quem planeja bem vai até pra Roma, que dirá Ribeirão Preto, logo ali.

Já em outros casos, simplesmente perdeu-se a memória do significado. Ficaram as expressões congeladas que a gente usa porque sim, porque os amigos usam, porque soam bem. Para esses casos, concordo com machadinho, mantenha-se o uso tradicional. Que me importa se eu e ela vamos cantar na capela ou à capela? Aliás, me importa. Se eu insistir em cantar à capela viro o chato '_weirdo' _sabotador do espírito natalino com conjecturas fora de lugar.
- Canta direito, menino, não atrapalha os outros!



Vanda said:


> "esculpido e entalhado"


Também ouvi "esculpido em [mármore de] Carrara". Vá saber...


----------



## olivinha

machadinho said:


> O quê?  Não é 'vai a Roma'? Mas, mas... gente, quer dizer que quase todo mundo não só ouve quanto _usa_ isso errado?


Errado não. 'Vai a Roma' e 'vaia a Roma' têm significados distintos, e serão utilizadas em situações distintas, não importa qual é a expressão original. (Eu nunca usei quem 'tem boca vaia Roma', mas já cansei de dizer a suposta "corruptela".)
Parecido ao caso da expressão 'cor de burro quando foge quando o "certo" seria 'corro de burro quando foge'.

São expressões já consagradas. Por isso, a minha batatinha continua a esparramar-se pelo chão.


----------



## Guigo

Qual o sentido de "quem tem boca vaia Roma"? O "... vai a Roma" tem mais lógica.

Anos 70, perdidos nas lonjuras do Araguaia; era início da noite, o medo, silêncio dos humanos, gritaria da mata. Alguém do grupo disse: "quem tem boca..." - era lógico. Os que tentaram chegar a Roma, terminaram martirizados, no Coliseu verde-oliva. Aqueles que, mesmo assustados esperaram a alvorada, conseguiram escapar, talvez para, aí sim, vaiar Roma - apesar de não ter lógica.


----------



## machadinho

Massa!


----------



## Ari RT

"Erro" em comunicação é quando a comunicação não se estabelece. Se um sinal qualquer, seja um zero, um um, uma sequência de zeros e uns, uma imagem, uma palavra, um dedo médio levantado, um rolo de fumaça... for emitido com uma intenção e essa intenção for corretamente decodificada na ponta receptora, temos comunicação. 
Podemos discutir o pedigree etimológico das palavras e expressões e atribuir um grau de "qualidade" aos signos usados e até aos processos que (des)governam as mudanças por que passa a língua. O que não se deve é desprezar a inteligibilidade como um dos critérios de qualidade, e esta depende do "alfabeto" (conjunto de sinais reconhecíveis) do receptor. 
Hoje "quem tem boca vai a Roma", sem a menor dúvida. Será decodificado como uma de duas: "qualquer pessoa pode perguntar o caminho" ou "sempre se pode perguntar o caminho". Ainda considero verdadeiro ("plausível" vocês aceitariam?) que tubérculos que deveriam ser raízes estejam espalhados pela superfície, por estranho que pareça, e que isso seja justificativa suficiente para o fato de que "menininha quando dorme põe a mão no coração". Porque é isso que se quis transmitir, é isso o que se espera que nós entendamos. Se tem lógica é outro problema, por qual processo essas sentenças passaram até chegar a essa forma é ainda outro. Todos muito interessantes.


----------

